# ruby speckled snow corn?



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

cant get any pics but some one is advertising this on reptile classifieds!

it sounds to me that it is basically a snow corn that is paradoz showing the amelistic trait?

what do you guys think?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

DRD said:


> cant get any pics but some one is advertising this on reptile classifieds!
> 
> it sounds to me that it is basically a snow corn that is paradoz showing the amelistic trait?
> 
> what do you guys think?


Also known as paradox snows.They are snows that are expressing Amel coloring.So if they wan't expressing any Amel influance they'd be Anery expressing normal coloring.Not sure how it work genetically.

Paradox snow.


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

thought it was that and i just realised i spelt paradox wrong lol

paradox is just a coruption that hasnt proved to be a true colour mution as it isnt genetic and just pops up every now and then, only if it was there would be a good market especially in the royal morph secter


----------

